# My old boy...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Some more picks from my Loki a Perro de Presa Canario...a friend for a long time...


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately an amazing dog. His face shows so much personality, a life time friend for sure









The third shot is great


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

JorgeRemigio said:


> Some more picks from my Loki a Perro de Presa Canario...a friend for a long time...


that is a great looking P.C- love the brindle


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I know that's fairly old for those guys,is he still active? Beautiful dog, that 3rd picture really points out just how massive the head and jaw structure are on them.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

jan said:


> I know that's fairly old for those guys,is he still active? Beautiful dog, that 3rd picture really points out just how massive the head and jaw structure are on them.


He is VERY active!! If You knew him You could not tell how old he is...

He is old...but i believe that he can live 5-6 yrs more...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Now thats awesome! A TRUE Friend right there


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

thats a badass looking dog. Reminds me alot of my great danes.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

He looks great


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

thanks to You all


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Awesome dog, I would love to have one some day.


----------

